# LED build Help needed!



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone
I have been using diy chinese epileds for sometime and after they keep dying on me. I finally ordered me some cree leds. Now I will be getting some 5 x XML-L2s Cool white, 30 x XTE 4500K, 20 x XTE 10000K, 10 x XPE blue and 20 x 3W 660nm red LEDs. My main tank is 18"H x 48"L x 15"W. The other 3 tanks are of 39"L x 15"H x 15"W. Now the problem is my 4 heatsinks are around 18"L x 2.5"W x 3" tall. 2 are 6"W x 6"L x 10"H. I wont be using any lens as drilling is too much work and gluing lens has resulted in hours wasted if a led fails in a series string. 
I am aiming for high/very high light as I have some demanding as hell plants. What should be the ratio mixing of on each panel, what wattage should I aim for (I plan to run lots of fans on leds as they will cool my tank too), how many leds on each panel and what distance should I aim for from substrate level to grow a nice thick forground of HC cuba.


----------

